# Rift! Zeit bis zum Headstart vertreiben :)



## Thorhan (23. Februar 2011)

Grüße allerseits! 

Wie der Titel schon sagt vertreibe ich mir die Zeit noch ein wenig bis es denn morgen endlich losgeht  Für die jenigen unter euch die eventuell an der ein oder anderen Beta (closed/offen) teilgenommen haben können ja ihre "Eindrücke" via Screenshot hier posten ^^

Ich fang einfach mal an:

1. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Thorhan


----------



## Teldor1974 (24. Februar 2011)

Habe in der Beta mal reingeschaut und macht fun das Game bleibt zu 
hoffen das es auch über längeren Zeitraum meinen anforderungen gerecht wird
kann aber leider nicht morgen mit einsteigen mir fehlt das equipment zur zeit dazu 
Bleibt zu hoffen das die neuen 1155 Mainboards mit neuer Revision bald lieferbar sind 
dann kann es endlich losgehen


----------



## Thorhan (24. Februar 2011)

Teldor1974 schrieb:


> Habe in der Beta mal reingeschaut und macht fun das Game bleibt zu
> hoffen das es auch über längeren Zeitraum meinen anforderungen gerecht wird
> kann aber leider nicht morgen mit einsteigen mir fehlt das equipment zur zeit dazu
> Bleibt zu hoffen das die neuen 1155 Mainboards mit neuer Revision bald lieferbar sind
> dann kann es endlich losgehen


 
Der gleichen Meinung bin ich auch  Ich versuch mir selber auch immer wieder unterschwellig zu sagen: Zieh nicht in jedem Fall den Vergleich zu WoW/Aion heran  Natürlich "erfindet" Rift  das MMO Rad nicht neu. Aber ich muss schon gestehen das viele dinge die "vorher durch andere MMO´s da waren. Von Rift um einiges "Runder" gemacht wurden. Bsp. weise einer öffentliche Gruppe bei Rissfights quasi "automatisch" zu joinen. Das interessante Klassensystem und deren Kombinationsmöglichkeiten und und und  Wollen wir jetzt nur hoffen das sie in aller Ruhe auch "Content" schaffen der Unterhält (PVP sowie PVE).

Deiner Aussage entnehm ich das du dir scheinbar auch nen neues Board wegen Sandy Bridge gekauft hast, und dies wegen dem S-ATA "Bug" reklamiert hast? Wenn ich bedenke das mein Board auch nen Sokel 1155 ist, wo bisher soweit alles zufriedenstellend sein Dienst tut  (P8P67 Deluxe-Asus) . Ich drück dir aber dennoch die Daumen zum baldigen "genießen" in Rift 

Mfg Thorhan


----------



## Teldor1974 (24. Februar 2011)

Ja will nur hoffen das die baldigst verfügbar sind in den Online Shops 
Laut den News wird nächste Woche ja wieder an die Händler geliefert 
Und wie verlief der Start heute um 19 Uhr bzw auf welchem Server und auf welcher Fraktion spielst du eigentlich?


----------

